# Emblem Holes



## milster1091 (Jan 3, 2011)

Since I can not afford a GTO I am cloning a Tempest. Can anyone tell me the proper locations of the rear quarter holes for the GTO emblems? Also the Hurst equiped emblem on rear tail panel?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What Year car???/ Hurst emblem technically has no official placement. Eric


----------



## milster1091 (Jan 3, 2011)

1967. I have seen the Hurst on the tail panel and on the trunk.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Since you not going for authenticity (being that it is a Tempest) I wouldn't drill any holes. Get repro name plates and cut the tabs off with a dremel tool of die grinder and use automotive adhesive tape. You can always take it back off with a heat gun and it will be one less place to attract rust (not a real big deal but still a benefit. If done right, no one would know unless they looked in the trunk at the quarter panel.


----------



## milster1091 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will look into the tape.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Make sure you get the quality 3M stuff from a auto body supple store...the stuff you get at like Checkers will just fall off within a year


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Meant supply...auto correct


----------

